# Fun Projects



## SJNServices (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a neat little project coming up. A friend of ours that owns a ranch wants an outhouse built for customers. But here's the kicker. The outside is going to look like a fly-infested, rotten-wood, moon on the door stinkhole but the inside is going to be on concrete pad, finished interior, electric fan and light, flushable toilet and a sink. It will also be on its own septic. Can't wait to see the look on people's faces when they ask where the bathroom is and we point to that. :banana:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 26, 2010)

That sounds cool. You should profile your build, that would be awesome.


----------



## SJNServices (Jul 27, 2010)

I will (as soon as I get the green). Does anyone else have any fun, weird, different or dare I say it, "nestor" projects?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, with all the public outcry over rich powerful men like Bill Clinton having sex with young impressionable girls like Monica Lewinski, I'm working on a time machine.  I'm thinking that I can transport the horny couple 20 years into the future so that the girl is a mature woman.  They can have sex then, and then I transport them back to the present so that the mature woman is a young impressionable girl again.  That way, everything's politically correct cuz there's no "jail bait" involved.

I'm thinking it's an idea whose time has come.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 28, 2010)

Nestor, that's brilliant. Do you have some sort of blue prints I could ste... look at?


----------



## SJNServices (Aug 3, 2010)

If you get that thing workin I could use a few parts for my H-D!!!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 4, 2010)

I've already been contacted by some School Boards to install my time machines in some of the high schools in the inner cities.

They're thinking that the high school students that are starting to have unsafe sex might want to get into my time machine and transport themselves 10 years into the future to see what their lives would be like if they had a kid before they were ready for one.


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 4, 2010)

If it where me I would just use it to go back in time to learn about figures in history with my best friend Ted in tow. Here we are hanging out with George Carlin.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 4, 2010)

Steve, I am so sorry for the high jacking of your thread. How quickly we turn from building an out house to time travel, out of wedlock children to Tx and Ted's Excellent Adventure....wait...this really isn't that much of a diversion to the original post. Nestor won't share his time machine, kids will always have kids and Txs Excellent Adventure is putting together lawn furniture.


...oh, never mind.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 4, 2010)

Here ya go, Steve.

Architectural drawings for a skid mounted delux outhouse that seats two comfortably.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank-you Nestor for getting us back on track. I hate to see a serious topic turned into something that the original poster couldn't recognize with a seeing eye dog. Good to see somebody stepped up and helped a fellow DIYer find a solution to a simple problem.


....and just when do you think that you will have that time machine operational, this guessing at the lotto numbers is really not turning out well for me


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah, just going a few days into the future to get the winning number might make a big difference in the number you pick.

But, wouldn't that border on "cheating"?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 5, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> But, wouldn't that border on "cheating"?



Nestor, are you calling me a politician? But I guess that comes with perks...wheres my Intern with the blue dress?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah, when you're a politician, not only does everything have to be above board, but it all has to LOOK like it's above board, too.

That's what did in democratic congressman Charlie Rangle.  He took a few vacations to the Carribean that were paid for by large companies, and being the Chairman of the House Ways and Means Committee that makes all the tax laws you guys have to live by, he forgot about hundreds of thousands of dollars in assets that he had until he found out he was being investigated, and then suddenly remembered that he was richer than he thought.

It's kind of a shame.  The guy spends 40 years in the public service and would have otherwise been regarded as an upstanding character.  He coulda retired and just lived off of speaking engagements or written a few books.  Now, he's going to be regarded as the guy who got caught with his fingers in the cookie jar.

He'd have been better off claiming all his assets and income and just getting himself caugh in a wild and crazy sex scandal.  Then, at least, people woulda thought "for 80 years old, that Rangle still has a way with the ladies" and people woulda laughed it off as just another feather in Charlie Rangle's hat.  Now he's gotta resign as the tax man who made laws requiring everyone else to pay up or else, but cheated on his own taxes.

It reminds me of the early days of the Obama administration when half the people that Barack had asked to serve as advisors in his cabinet respectfully declined because they knew:
1.) they had been paying an illegal Mexican to look after their kid, or
2.) they had been paying an illegal Mexican to look after their landscaping, or
3.) they had been caught cheating on their taxes, or
4.) they had been caught cheating on their wife.
So much for leading by example, eh?


----------



## SJNServices (Aug 6, 2010)

This is what I had in mind:








:beer:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 6, 2010)

You forgot about the towel rod.

Seriously, one of the things you're probably going to have to spend some time on is how to get hot and cold water, as well as 120 volt power, to the outhouse.

I expect your best bet would be to use PVC supply piping so that if it ever did get cold enough there for the water to freeze, the pipe would expand rather than crack.  But, considering the length of buried pipe you'd need to get to the outhouse, it might not even be worthwhile running both hot and cold water to the outhouse.  By the time the water ran hot at the outhouse, you'd be finished washing your hands long ago.

Since this out house doesn't have any insulation in it's walls, I presume it won't be heated.  Does it ever get cold enough in California for water pipes to freeze and crack like they do all the time here in Manitoba?


----------



## SJNServices (Aug 6, 2010)

120v is a short run from the box. No hot water. Yes it does get cold enough here to freeze and break pipes but a little insulation on the pipes is sufficient to keep things running. At worst it gets down to about 25°. And yes there will be some insulation in the walls and ceiling. That way in the winter a small portable heater could be used to keep your *** from sticking to the seat. :beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 7, 2010)

Steve, the plans look good, but if I could offer a suggestion, would be to make it 6X6 instead of 4X4. I think it will be a little cramped inside. Then you could install a 3' door, 2' may be a little tight for some folks.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 7, 2010)

SJNServices said:


> 120v is a short run from the box. No hot water. Yes it does get cold enough here to freeze and break pipes but a little insulation on the pipes is sufficient to keep things running. At worst it gets down to about 25°. And yes there will be some insulation in the walls and ceiling. That way in the winter a small portable heater could be used to keep your *** from sticking to the seat. :beer:



Don't forget the bowl and toilet trap will freeze, seen it happen at 30 degrees outside cause the waste line lets cold air up to the toilet from the bottom, so insulate your waste lines also.
PS. don't forget to hang the flystrip....


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm thinking that if he's going to make it 6X6, it would probably be just as economical to make it 7'8" by 7'8" to take advantage of the fact that plywood sheets come in 4X8 foot sizes and 2X4's are available in 8 foot lengths.  Making it 6 X 6 is gonna result in more waste material.

Besides, if he makes it larger, he might have room to put a slot machine in there, too.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 7, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I'm thinking that if he's going to make it 6X6, it would probably be just as economical to make it 7'8" by 7'8" to take advantage of the fact that plywood sheets come in 4X8 foot sizes and 2X4's are available in 8 foot lengths.  Making it 6 X 6 is gonna result in more waste material.
> 
> Besides, if he makes it larger, he might have room to put a slot machine in there, too.



Nestor, you're right 2x"s come in 8' setions, they also come in 12' peices. Cut 1 in half and you have a 6'. Rip a sheet of ply 2' to fill in the partial piece and you really have little waste. 

Now insted of a slot machine I'm thinking hot tub, but thats just me....


----------



## SJNServices (Aug 8, 2010)

Me thinks 6x6 would be better. Heated toilet seat? A/C in the back wall? Sound system?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 8, 2010)

If you made it 8X8, you'd have room for a bar and a small dance floor.

People would come in to use the toilet and stay till closing at 2:00 AM.


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 9, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> If you made it 8X8, you'd have room for a bar and a small dance floor.
> 
> People would come in to use the toilet and stay till closing at 2:00 AM.




Disco Ball? Please?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 9, 2010)

Steve, if this outhouse gets any bigger you will need an outhouse for the outhouse.:beer:


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 9, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Steve, if this outhouse gets any bigger you will need an outhouse for the outhouse.:beer:



His and hers....and the extra special deep one for the inlaws..


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 12, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Steve, if this outhouse gets any bigger you will need an outhouse for the outhouse.:beer:


And a mini fridge.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 12, 2010)

I guess a bowling alley would be out of the question.

Huh?


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 13, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I guess a bowling alley would be out of the question.
> 
> Huh?



Now Nestor, that's ridiculous.


----------



## SJNServices (Aug 13, 2010)

On t.v I once saw an out house made out of one way glass! BTW, It was in the middle of a city next to a busy street. From inside it looked like you were doing your business inside a glass box.


----------



## SJNServices (Aug 13, 2010)

Found it!!   Public One-Way Glass Outhouse in Switzerland!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm thinking that the street hookers and neighborhood drug dealers could probably make use of a one way glass hut like that.


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 16, 2010)

SJNServices said:


> Found it!!   Public One-Way Glass Outhouse in Switzerland!



That's awesome, it's a shame we don't have those here.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 17, 2010)

SJN:

Why not build some one way glass windows into your outhouse?

I'm thinking you'd probably need interior lighting inside the outhouse even if the whole thing was made of one way glass.  I'm thinking that's because MOST of the outside light would be reflected back to the outside, so it should be dark inside an outhouse made of one way glass.


----------



## SJNServices (Aug 17, 2010)

We could make it a lot simpler if we just put a 5 gal. bucket and a roll of toilet paper out by the barn.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 17, 2010)

SJNServices said:


> We could make it a lot simpler if we just put a 5 gal. bucket and a roll of toilet paper out by the barn.



Yeah, you could just sit a bucket out by the barn, but remember, a camel is a horse designed by a committee.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 17, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Yeah, you could just sit a bucket out by the barn, but remember, a camel is a horse designed by a committee.



So where do the schematics from the donkey fit in??

Are we still talkin bout an outter house? Cause I just have an old throne out in the woods.....just don't ask me where it flushes to.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 17, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> Cause I just have an old throne out in the woods...



Thank-you so much for sharing your secret hideaway with us.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 24, 2010)

It's amazing where great ideas come from.

Just today I was driving down one of the highways going out of Winnipeg, when I noticed the car in the right lane in front of me had his left signal light on.  So, I slowed down to let him into the left lane in front of me, but he didn't get into my lane.  This guy must have driven about 5 miles with his left signal light on before finally turning right (without signalling).

And I thought "Eureka!  What a great idea!"

I'm going to make a signal light controller that automatically alternates your left and right signal lights as soon as you start your car's engine.  The idea is that your car's signal lights are flashing the whole time you're driving.  So, it continuously signals both a right turn and a left turn at the same time, leaving all the drivers behind you uncertain as to what you might do.  That way, you can swerve in any direction at any time without signalling, cuz everyone behind you is expecting that you could do anything at any time, and drive accordingly so as to avoid a collision whatever you do.

It adds a new dimension of "freedom" to driving.

I might finally get my Nobel Prize for this one.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 1, 2010)

SJN, found a great addition to the outhouse your building. Brings a whole new meaning to the word *Togetherness*


----------



## petes334 (Sep 3, 2010)

That is a actually a pretty scary concept there.


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 8, 2010)

petes334 said:


> That is a actually a pretty scary concept there.




Agreed....


----------



## PatHIverson (Sep 28, 2010)

I am looking forward to the results.. Thanks for sharing.

Cheers.


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 1, 2010)

Seems about right.


----------

